# Problems with Magazines 365



## shesells

Anybody know about them? Emails and phonecalls haven't been returned and no sign of magazines, more than 2 months on.

Can't find anything online about them hitting the wall but I'm starting to worry. Have bought subscriptions from them before without issue but this time something is very wrong.


----------



## Magazines365

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

Magazines365.com is alive and kicking. Apologises to any customers having difficulty making contact. Tel; 3531 2156012 with any issues and we will resolve urgently. Thank you to all our customers!! The Team at Magazines365.com.


----------



## shesells

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

If the phone was actually answered it would help allay my fears!


----------



## Niate

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

Has anyone else experienced similar difficulties with this company? I ordered a subscription at the end of November as a Christmas present and was forecast a delivery date of early January for first issue. So far nothing has arrived and my emails have gone unanswered. Every time I have tried to contact magazines365 on the above number, I have been put straight through to an answering machine.
This is, however, the only negative comment that I can find about this website and I am prepared to accept that they may have been busy over the festive season. Any information about experiences, good or bad, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kcb

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

I would NOT recommend Magazines365.
Subscribed to a mag last March early in the month... expected the April edition to within a couple of weeks... into May and still nothing... numerous emails went unanswered... only when I asked them to cancel my sibscription did they reply saying they will look into it... they eventually got back saying the mag had gone missing... when the May issue did not arrive either I asked them cancel....

They then offered me a year free so I said fair enough! I wont be paying next year though.... the magazine ALWAYS arrives about 3/4 weeks after it hits the shelves in the shops.


----------



## usrbin

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

Respectfully disagree...

Had a similar but, umm, also different experience.  Unexplained delays at first but phone calls and e-mails of query/complaint were eventually handled with courtesy and, as a poster above notes, freebies in recompense (extra issues etc.)  Sounds like the company is still having teething troubles with the fulfilment process, though.  

I also believe that we saved money on the deal i.e. the subscription cost through Magazines365 were lower than if going with the magazine in question directly.

In summary then, our experience was, Magazines365 is maybe not ideal for buying subscriptions as presents - since you need to know for sure that the first issue will arrive in time - but if you're not in a rush, it offers some bargains.


----------



## Culchie

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

Fulfilment process is the main problem. Many of the different publishers use different fulfilment houses ...leading to variable turnaround times. Some deliver immediately upon order, others have a 6-8 week lead in time.

Very hard one to solve as the publishing industry in general is extremely 'old style' and resistant to change. (hence the fact no-one else is doing it in the Irish marketplace at present other than Magzines365)


----------



## shesells

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

That still doesn't explain poor customer service, phone calls not being answered or returned, ditto emails.


----------



## Satanta

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*



shesells said:


> That still doesn't explain poor customer service, phone calls not being answered or returned, ditto emails.


The low costs (as mentioned above) explain that. If a company tries to operate with as few/small overheads as possible (in order to gain customers) they will have few staff available for non earning tasks such as Customer Service. The business may suffer as a result, but it's a fact of life/business.


----------



## shesells

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

There may be some low cost deals but I would have saved approx €15 by buying the magazine each month and posting it to my sister. But that doesn't have the same gift appeal as giving someone a subscription hence going with magazines 365.

My issues go back to early November 2006 when the subscription was purchased. Whatever about clearing houses, 3 months is a ridiculous time span with no issues received!


----------



## Niate

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*

As another disgruntled customer, I have to agree with shesells.
I have left around 7 messages on Magazine365's answering machine, I have emailed the company 4 times and filled in 3 online query forms using the company website. 
All that I want from this company is an aknowledgement of my enquiries and an estimated delivery date. I have made this clear every time I have contacted them. 

While they are, no doubt, trying to keep their overheads low, surely this neglect of customer service is doing more harm than good, as witnessed by the level of unhappiness amongst the company's customers. 

If I received even a cursory aknowledgement of my query I would be satisfied, however, at the moment I am left with an odious, sinking feeling that this company has taken my money and scarpered. Not the lasting impression any professional organisation would want to leave with the public.


----------



## shesells

Niate - will forward you the MD's mobile number which I got from 2 different people, all too eager to help!

My issue is now resolved-ish in that I got a refund cheque today after phoning the MD. Am going to lodge it immediately and follow the buy and post thing for the next 12 months when the cheque clears......

They emailed me about this on Friday, I replied that the subscription was a joint gift, including a gift voucher purchased by another family member but they sent me the full amount. Couldn't be professional even at this late stage!


----------



## Niate

That would be excellent, shesells. Please PM me with details. You're a legend!


----------



## shesells

Sent it to you on Monday - hope you got it


----------



## gipimann

FWIW, my magazine365 experience.

I subscribed to a magazine via Magazines365 in Feb of 2006.  I received a confirmation letter from the magazine itself telling me about the lead-in time (approx 10 weeks if I remember).   I had several delays with delivery of magazines over the summer - but I directed my queries to the UK company who managed that mag's subscription details(myfavouritemagazines.co.uk) not with magazine365.   I was given 3 month's extension to my subscription as compensation for the delays.  I received my renewal notice last week, again from the UK company, not from magazines365.   
Won't be renewing as it costs more to subscribe than to buy in the shops, and the mag always arrives later than it appears on the shelves.


----------



## Jimmy Mook

I am having similar problems with [broken link removed]. Ordered a renewal of a gift subscription in December, the status of my order is 'rejected', but my Credit Card has been charged. No replys to my emails.


----------



## shesells

Think there's a lesson in there somewhere!


----------



## San1

I've had similar problems, 3 unanswered phonecalls, 3 e-mails. I put in my order on 13.12.06 and have received nothing yet. Just got an e-mail back from them today after threatening to cancel my sub, and was informed that the January issue would have been in distribution at the time of my order and therefore my first issue would be the Feb one, which is fine, but I should have got it weeks ago if that was the case. Its been in the shops a few weeks already.


----------



## shesells

I did purchase another subscription from them 12 months ago and had no problems but IMO the company has gone way way way downhill since my last dealings with them


----------



## Jayne

I purchased a year's subscription of a weekly publication for my father on 12th December as a Christmas present. To date he hasn't received a single copy and has had no response at all to numerous messages he has left on the answer machine. I have left a message and emailed them myself today, 8 weeks since the order. Very disappointed! My father lives on his own in a very rural location in Cork and was really looking forward to a weekly delivery of this magazine. If I don't hear from them shortly I will pursue this with a different approach.


----------



## shesells

pm'ed you both


----------



## San1

Shesells - did the cheque you got go through ok? I got an e-mail from them today saying they have organised a refund, so presume they'll send a cheque, hopefully it wont bounce! Thanks for the MD phone number - hopefully wont need to use it now.


----------



## shesells

San I think so. Haven't checked my account as its too close to payday for it to be anything other than horrific but I lodged it a week ago and haven't heard from the bank so presume it was okay.


----------



## bassboy

Hi, I was relieved (in one way) to see I wasn't the only person having difficulties with this company. I bought a subscibtion as a gift to my Brother at the beginning of December & have been trying to make contact via email & phone since, regarding non-delivery. I appear to be having the same non-response as the rest of the posters here. If anybody could PM me an alternative contact number I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## shesells

You should have it in the next 5 mins! An ex employee and the PPA (periodical publishers association) gave me the number so I have no problem passing it on.


----------



## San1

Just to say all I had to do was threaten to phone the Managing Director (number you gave me) and I got an e-mail back within minutes saying I will be getting a refund - that was only yesterday so I've yet to receive it but hopefully it will arrive.


----------



## bassboy

Thanks for contact number shesells. I got a call back from the MD within 15 minutes of leaving a message. He has promised me a full refund + years subscription gratis & has contacted the UK distributor to find out what the problem was. He assured me I would recieve the magazine from this month on. While this was an extremely generous offer, I would have prefered to have not had the hassle of numerous un-answered phone calls & emails over a period of 2 weeks, also the embaressment non-delivery, of what was intended as a xmas gift. The MD explained that they were having problems with eircom connection since moving office, I told him that my many emails were also ignored, he said that he will investigate it. I will reserve judgement until I see delivery of magazine & refund processed. 

Watch this space !!


----------



## shesells

I got my refund okay - no sign of magazine, publishers insist it was sent but never arrived. They're suggesting An Post may have some responsibility.


----------



## extopia

Personally I wouldn't do business with anyone that uses an answering machine except in emergencies. Except Dublin City Council, but that's not really business! From the posts in the above thread, it looks like these guys are just reselling the subscriptions to other distribution channels. Is it really that hard to buy a magazine subscription that anyone would put up with the kind of customer-shyness listed above?


----------



## shesells

Extopia - I don't think any of us knew about the answering machine at the time of ordering the subscription. Also their website promised all emails would receive a response within 24 hours - must have been the tooth fairy or the Easter bunny working on emails because that was once again an empty promise!


----------



## johnamd

I have had similair problems as most of you - subscription bought as Xmas pressie in November and still no magazine. Sent numerous e-mails, left numerous voicemails and only got one reply in the beginning of January promising the matter would be resolved. Still nothing and, more worryingly, their voicemail box is no longer recording messages as it is full up! Would appreciate if someone could forward me the directors number. 

I made a complaint on the National Consumer Agencies website. the link is shown below if anyone wants to do the same: http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Working_With_You/Submit_a_Consumer_Complaint/


----------



## shesells

You will have it in the next 5 mins


----------



## johnamd

Thanks for that, funnily enough, no answer! I'll keep trying though.


----------



## San1

Still haven't got my promised refund - that was a week ago!


----------



## johnamd

Been promised a refund as well, I will keep you posted.


----------



## shesells

Took about a week to get mine but it did arrive - fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## ronanb

Hi, I'm having trouble today, and I have left numerous messages with no reply. I would really appreciate the alternative number too.

Thanks


----------



## shesells

Gone to you now


----------



## sheena1

Does anyone recommend a company similar to magazine365? Obviously after reading the feedback on this site I am not going to use them but  I would like to give a gift of a subscription an interior decorating magazine. Does anyone use a uk company?


----------



## shesells

Some of the magazines will allow you to subscribe directly to them. My experience is that these actually arrive! Check out the website of the magazine you want to subscribe to.


----------



## San1

I'm still waiting on my refund for two weeks now, but some of our post was delivered next door by mistake and they are on holidays at the moment, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt until the neighbours are home from hols. I have sent them another e-mail to see where it is but no response (since last week).


----------



## Irish Fire

*Re: Magazines 365 - gone?*



Magazines365 said:


> Magazines365.com is alive and kicking. Apologises to any customers having difficulty making contact. Tel; 3531 2156012 with any issues and we will resolve urgently. Thank you to all our customers!! The Team at Magazines365.com.


 

I notice they havent responded to the rest of the posts!!


----------



## San1

I still haven't received my refund, and recent e-mails have been left unanswered.  Never again!


----------



## San1

Believe it or not I just got a reply this minute saying they are sending me a full refund today in the post. We'll wait and see.


----------



## johnamd

Still heard nothing from them. No magazine, no refund. Left a message with the MD today so we will see what happens.


----------



## Holly35

I have been having the same problem with Magazines 365, ordered a subscription in Dec 2006 and haven't received anything and they are not returning my calls or messages. I have asked Visa to refund the charge, not sure if this will work, but it is worth a try.


----------



## bassboy

Waited a while to repost, to see if magazine365 (spoke to the MD personnally) fulfilled their promise of a free magazine subscription. I'm not surprised that they didn't deliver on this and also have ignored all attempts at contact since. I recieved my refund & cheque cleared, but it does not compensate for the embarrassment of an undelivered Xmas present & all the wasted time I put in to try & contact this company. I would advise anybody to steer well clear of this dishonest & incompetent company.


----------



## Holly35

Got an email from Magazines 365 apologising for the delay and they have refunded my money.


----------



## shesells

I can't believe this company is still treating its customers this way. Not in such a hurry to post on here and clear their name anymore either.

I cashed the refund cheque and so far have been buying the mag and posting it to my sister and still save money compared to the sub. Never again.

As for that shower...surely there's someone we can report them to to warn others


----------



## TimP

I bought a subscription to Mizz magazine on 21st April.  The magazine was not delivered.  
I sent an email:  no response.  
I emailed again:  no response.  
I called and left a messag on the voicemail:  no response.  
I called again and left a message:  no response.  
I faxed a letter:  I got an email promising a response "in 24hours".
I emailed again:  no response.
I called and left a message on the voicemail:  no response.
I faxed a letter again:  no response.
I called the publisher and they eventually passed me onto another publisher (IPC).
I emailed IPC and they chased Magazines365.
I got a response from Brian Pauley saying I would get a refund straight away:  it didn't come.
IPC chased Brian Pauley.
Finally, 10th August, a credit hit my bank account.
So, 16 weeks and twelve chases later I am back where I started.

I can't say I would recommend magazines365 to anyone !


----------



## mickad

Hi 

Another mug here, first i subscribed last year, March 06 and no problems at all. Subcribed again this year and not one magazine has arrived, so mad.  Like most of you others it was a gift.  Anyway does anyone have the md's nubmer that they could pm me please. thanks


----------



## crowie111

I'm also having problems. They are absolutely stone cold useless. Was assured magazine was on its way. Now looking for refund. Could someone email me with the MD's number. Would like the satisfaction of hassling him directly!! Thanks a million


----------



## Snowmountain

What is so difficult??!? If you advertise that you will distribute magazines then distribute them - if you can't then don't advertise that you will. If you display a phone number for people to ring then answer it or respond to their messages - if you have no intention of doing this then why list your contact details! Why do they have such a problem with something this easy?

I have given subscriptions as presents before using UK companies, I decided to 'keep it Irish' and it's the biggest mistake ever! No magazine and no contact from the company, despite many phone calls, messages, emails and a fax. 

I have never dealt with a company this bad before - I wish I had have seen this site before placing my order.

Can anyone send me the MDs number please?

Snowmountain


----------



## bigtimestung

I am having difficulties with this crowd.  Stopidly I orderd approx 10 different magazines, 3 mths ago, visa deducted immediately and still only 1 mag in total received.......has anyone got a mobile or alternative number for them? Has anyone tried calling out to their address on web site?


----------



## mell61

Just one comment I'll make is that as a subscriber to a number of magazines (directly ordered through magazines / websites), usually you do wait for up to 3 months for the first issue to arrive.    The magazines do indicate this in their information, but perhaps Magazines 365 don't.


----------



## shesells

Bigtime - someone on here will pm you with the number I'm sure 

I put a subscription to Time Magazine on my wish list this year and added a link for www.subscription-service.ie and I got my first issue this week (no surprise on Christmas day then!)  so I was very impressed. Will keep track of them as the weeks go by but so far so good.


----------



## k brown

BIG PROBLEMS WITH MAGAZINES365

I placed an order mid Sept. for The Economist. Credit card debited immediately. One month later no magazines. Phoned the Economist directly they had no record of my details. Phoned Magazines365 endlessly, never got a reply. Sent emails. Then phoned the Economist who said they had no record of my details - presumably because 'they had not received payment from Magazines365. 

Eventually got a reply from Brian Pauley, Magazines365 telling me I would get a refund and complimentary subscription. That was at the start of November.

No refund, no magazines. No further replies to any phone calls, or emails.  He answered my call, but said he was busy and would phone me back later that day. That was two weeks ago.

Proceed with caution with this company.


----------



## CCOVICH

Please don't post mobile numbers of individuals-thanks.


----------



## k brown

I contacted the PPAI (Periodical Publications Association of Ireland) - you will find them in the telephone book - and they were able to give me some additional direct telephone numbers for Magazines365.

It seems I am not allowed to post telephone numbers here.  Hope it helps.

Another person and I have made contact with the Consumers Association of Ireland regarding this company.  It might be worth contacting them as well.  Again, telephone number in the book.


----------



## CCOVICH

Posters are free to post contact details other than mobile numbers.


----------



## shesells

It amazes me 


that people still use this company
that the company are still in existance
that comsumer affairs still hasn't taken sanctions against them


----------



## k brown

Update on my ongoing problem with Magazines365.

I contacted the Economist directly and they have been fantastic.  They intervened directly with Magazines365 on my behalf and I have - after almost 4 months - got a refund.  However, I have had no contact from Magazines365 themselves and no apology for their very poor business practice.

My advice to anyone considering using this company in the future is to think carefully about it first.  If you have problems with them - be aware that they simply do not answer emails, return phone calls or letters.


----------



## listentotheb

i am experiencing similar problems with magazines 365. no magazine 5 months on-no explaination and no reply to my email and phone calls. i've emailed the national consumer agency asking if they had similar complaints to my own. they did not divulge this info but recommended small claims court. WHY IS THE COMPANY STILL TRADING. its a disgrace


----------



## shesells

It's over 12 months since my original post so obviously nothing has improved with magazines365 yet people keep giving them money. 

www.subscription-service.ie  (no connections) has proved a much better option for me, I've had my Time magazine every week so far.


----------



## Annerie

Hi there,

I'm one of the suckers who thought 'keeping it Irish' is a good way to give a xmas gift.. after 4 emails and no replies I'm very frustrated and annoyed that the gift has still not arrived..
Can anyone here please PM me the MD's number so I can try that..
Thanks!


----------



## shesells

I'm sure someone will send you the number!


----------



## newbie1

Can someone please pm me the MD's number as well.  

fyi I've been on to the consumer connect people who say they are aware of complaints against this company and they will be pursuing it apparently.  In the interim they suggest people put their complaints in writing and if no/unsatisfactory response after 5-10 working days the option is to pursue via small claims court.


----------



## Annerie

I've rang the MD twice already and he hasn't returned my calls... Am getting fed-up and furious at their VERY bad service!
If anybody has any ideas whould you let me know please?


----------



## pen_k

I bought a subscription in November 07 for a gift but embarassingly, nothing has arrived yet! I have sent numerous emails but no reply. When I tried to call today, the answering machine was full so I could not leave a message. I will write a letter to complain and will apply to the small claims court (costs €9 see their website -  http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/justice/courts-system/small_claims_court )    Even though it is a relatively small amount to claim, the principle is there that this company shouldn't be allowed to take money and not provide the goods!! I too decided to support an Irish company rather than going direct to the magazine, so this experience is very disappointing. 

How is this allowed to continue? The website should be made to close down if this is a scam company. Has anyone had any response from them?


----------



## ClubMan

Has anybody contacted the _NCA _(www.consumerconnect.ie) about this issue?


----------



## shesells

Some previous posters have. Company still trading and advertising though!


----------



## nolnah

*Re: Problems with Magazines 365 -*

Hi there. I wish I found this site before I ordered a subscription for my sister. Anyone got anyway I can get my money back or my magazine?
Or the MDs number? Thanks


----------



## MBK

Hi all, I also bought a subscription from them in November 07 and still waiting. I got in touch with NCA after many unanswered phone calls and emails and they suggested I write them a regsittered letter with as much detail as possible. This was 3 weeks ago and just yesterday the letter came back to me as no one seems to be at the address listed!!


----------



## MBK

Can someone tell me how to get the MD's number?


----------



## Miah1976

I have had similar problems - was in the process of ordering a magazine subscription for my husband and when I clicked the Confirm Payment button the screen froze so I had to shut it down. I checked my Order History and there was nothing in it - there still isnt.  Then when my bank statement arrived I noticed that they had taken the money yet I have received no magazine.

I have phoned, left messages, emailed etc. to no avail.  Then when I phoned today I got the usual voicemail PLUS an additional message from eircom saying that their voice mailbox is full, hence I cannot leav any more messages.  It is clearly not being checked anymore because they couldn't give a damn about thier customers.  There's a far more simple phrase for what they do and it's called STEALING.

I have reported them to consumer connect and am awaiting a response.


----------



## shesells

oops - partial post - deleted


----------



## shesells

Anyone want to talk about this?? Have been contacted by a reporter interested in doing a story about our experiences. Would be a tv news item. PM me if you're interested and I'll pass on your details.


----------



## MBK

Has anyone filed their claim through the small claims court?


----------



## tomandhydee

hi can someone please give me number of md as like others they took money no service ignore e mails and phone calls


----------



## doreen31

hi there,

I am a new member - just registered. Was googling magazine 365 today cause liek eveyone else ordered a magazine subscription from them for my mother in law early December 07and  she still hasn't received any....also have left messages and send emails but no reply whatsoever....
has anyone reported them to bbc watchdog...? or have had any luck in last week getting a reply/money back?

thank you


----------



## shesells

Doreen Magazines365 is an Irish company so I doubt watchdog would be interested and we don't have a similar programme here.

I got my money back but that was over a year ago. Don't know if any of the more recent posters have received refunds.


----------



## tomandhydee

thanks seasells for number will post how i get on.


----------



## tomandhydee

well shesells guess whar phone disconnected rang garda fraud squad besr thing they say is sue thwm teu small claims courts, why nobody take action agents magazine 365 they are still takeing peoples money??


----------



## k brown

I contacted the Consumer's Association of Ireland about Magazine365 last year.  I was told that the small claims court would probably not take on the case.  Instead they suggested I contact the Garda Fraud squad.  I did.  I submitted a large dossier of evidence of what I consider to be blatent flaudulent behaviour.

I suggest that everyone with a problem do this.  This company is still offering subscriptions to magazines that I know first hand they cannot supply.  I worked for one such magazine.

Trouble is that many people take the subscriptions out for gifts and are never aware that the magazines simply may or may not arrive.

You have been warned.  Avoid if you do not like throwing your money down the drain.


----------



## mally

Sorry about digging up an old post but I've been searching for a UK Magazine called Move to the Country. I done a search for it on Magazine Subscription and it doesn't have it. It goes to a page requesting the publisher to add details (  ).

Having done a search on google for it, it appears it was published by Ace Publications and the magazine website was http://www.movetothecountry.net however that website now gets forwarded to a grow your own veg magazine website.

So from all my digging it looks like this magazine is _*no longer available!*_

_*HOWEVER!!*_ a further search on google brought up this magazine with Magazines365 !! At http://www.magazines365.com/home-gar...o-the-country/ 

If you look at the magazine cover, its dated as JULY 2007 !!! Its nearly 1 year out of date.







I thought that was strange, how it suddenly existed on one website and not the other so I done a seasrch on magazines 365 and found this post!

Is this another case where there listing magazines that are not available?


----------



## shesells

From the comments on this thread so far, even magazines that are actually bring published aren't being delivered by magazines365 so this story does not surprise me.


----------



## aniascor

I wish I had found this thread a few weeks ago. Ordered a subscription for my husband in May, and I received a letter a week or so later from the publishing house for the magazine I had ordered saying that they were no longer dealing with Magazines 365. They suggested that I cancel my order with Magazines 365 and then reorder directly from them. Since then, I have also discovered that this company do not answer their phones or reply to emails. Visa have told me to keep a copy of the original email I sent them asking to cancel my subscription, and that once 30 days have gone by with no refund and no magazine, Visa will then pursue this company for a refund. The 30 days is up next week, so we'll see what happens. I've given up trying to phone them because it is a waste of time. Hopefully Visa can sort it out. 

I was horrified to discover today through this thread, that people have been experiencing these problems for so long now and still the company is operating. I specifically ordered from them because I wanted to give the business to an Irish company. I too will be making a complaint to the Consumers Agency.


----------



## Barriefkelly

Does anyone know if the company is still trading? My Girlfriend bought me a subscription for my birthday, however we got a letter from the publishers(like everyone else it would seem) stating that they would not honour the subscription.we too have tried all the above & got nowhere. 

Please Help!!!!


----------



## shesells

Has she tried getting a charge back from her credit card company like a poster above? That's the closest thing to satisfaction you'll get from dealing with this lot!


----------



## aniascor

Yes, you need to tackle it through your credit card company. That's what I did. Last week I got my refund - the credit card company just charged the amount back to Magazines365.


----------



## oldtimer

Discussion on Joe Duffy re magazine 365 at the moment. Gosh the spokesman can talk the talk but many ringing in with complaints.


----------



## tridóaon

I was lying here listening to Yo Yuffy and having Goggled Magazines365 when what I believe is the obvious occurred to me, the obvious that is based on what I read and heard.

That is that a company who want to save on overheads, the biggest one being outlay for magazines every month, can if there scrupples are loose save a fortune.

A magazine that is a month old and unsold is literally wortless and if unsold and you offer someone a very small price for it they will I imagine part with it quite easily.

So it goes like this, I take large wads for subscription and promise everything will be fine, sit back and wait for three week/month old magazines(known as returns in the business) to become available, when they are I buy for a pittance, probably ten per cent of full price and ship them on to the annoyed but slightly relieved customer who is happy at least that they are not being conned ultimately even if it is annoying. If he cant get the magazines he has at least tried, ignore all e-mails, telephone calls and efforts to get through. If the Credit card companies arrive then its time to cave in as they are unbeatable. The business model is that you will make money either way, up until the point that the negative publicity overwhelms you. All the time up to that point is money money money and because you are a conman it doesnt blunt you at all. I think that that point arrived today.

You then find yourserlf appearing live on the radio and its all good even if there are a few problems to be ironied out. As the woman said on the programme there is no point in agreeing with all the complaints if there is and or has been no change in the situation which to all outsiders looks like a shambles but your bank balance is pipping hot.

I hope I havent given anyone a great idea and that Im on the money with regards to his motus operandi and it doesnt really work but I have convinced myself theirs a shy business tycoon in here hoping to stay that way.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Listening to the show I thought that Joe Duffy stepped in too quickly, to save the 365 spokesman when the caller had the guy on the ropes.


----------



## ClubMan

The _National Consumer Agency _have issues this press release:

NCA obtains undertaking from Magazines365 not to engage in unfair and misleading practices


----------



## Lucanuser

Has anyone else experienced problems getting a refund from Magazines 365.  They failed to deliver a single magazine I ordered then stopped returning my correspondence when I went looking for a refund.


----------



## shesells

Lucanuser said:


> Has anyone else experienced problems getting a refund from Magazines 365. They failed to deliver a single magazine I ordered then stopped returning my correspondence when I went looking for a refund.


 
Did you use a credit card to order? If so they can initiate a chargeback process.


----------



## RL08

I am in a very similar situation. Ordered in April. Nothing arrived for my subscription. Have been chasing them since, they promised me a refund and yet nothing. I have contacted the Ombundsman last week but am waiting on a contact back.  I think I will go the small claims route. For the person who mentioned that the Economists were great do you have a contact number? I really think this is a serious issue for consumer affairs and am surprised that more action has not been taken.


----------



## RL08

You can only get a credit card charge back if it is within 3 months... unfortunately some of us were fooled into waiting this long for our magazines


----------

